

Homeland Security Wants Mozilla to Pull “Domain Seizure” Add-On [Mozilla denied] - meadhikari
http://torrentfreak.com/homeland-security-wants-mozilla-to-pull-domain-seizure-add-on-110505/

======
rhizome
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2518075>

